# My TT on H&R ultra lows and raderwerks.



## andres360 (Feb 11, 2007)

Spacers coming in this week and then ill stance it how i want.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Awesome man:thumbup:. What are the specs on the wheels?


----------



## andres360 (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks. the wheels are raderwerks 8.5" fronts 205's/40/18 coming in this week, and backs are 9.5" with 215/40/18 toyo tr1's. in the front it has temp tires it ate the toyos really quick bcuz mis-alignment gonna fix it this week. and poke the wheels in the back 20mm's.


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

what are the current offsets? rub at all?


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

I want 9.5's so bad


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

love it!


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

awd TT?:sly:

perfect stance!:thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

His is FWD, but you can run staggered setups on Haldex cars if the rolling diameters are within 4% of each other.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> His is FWD, but you can run staggered setups on Haldex cars if the rolling diameters are within 4% of each other.


True that:thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

DougLoBue said:


> His is FWD, but you can run staggered setups on Haldex cars if the rolling diameters are within 4% of each other.





PLAYED TT said:


> True that:thumbup:



NO WAY!!!! You will mess up the whole car!!!!


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Morio said:


> NO WAY!!!! You will mess up the whole car!!!!


I have 15mm spacers on the rear and none on the front with no problems


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

jetta2.8 said:


> I have 15mm spacers on the rear and none on the front with no problems



I am sure you must have problems then:sly:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Morio said:


> I am sure you must have problems then:sly:


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

Nahh, I got 15mm in the front and 25 in the rear with no problems.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

sweetinsanityTT said:


> Nahh, I got 15mm in the front and 25 in the rear with no problems.


Im on my way to that setup soon


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

sweetinsanityTT said:


> Nahh, I got 15mm in the front and 25 in the rear with no problems.





sorry man you are wrong... you have lots of problems!! fix it quick!!!:sly::banghead::beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Car looks great dude. Im running 15mm front and 20mm rear and my only issue is people saying it's gonna be a problem. Rolling diameter is the issue. NOT spacing.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Car looks great dude. Im running 15mm front and 20mm rear and my only issue is people saying it's gonna be a problem. Rolling diameter is the issue. NOT spacing.


 Are you still rocking fat fives? If so post a pic please:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Nope, never owned fat5s. Mine had super7s on it when I bought it. I'm rockin the RS4 reps right now.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Damn i'm trying to see what size spacers to run:beer:


----------

